

Voxelstein 3d - bane
http://voxelstein3d.sourceforge.net/

======
thearn4
The development/announcement blog is... interesting. I'm very familiar with
the theme of Wolf3D, but I think this guy is an actual Nazi sympathiser.

(nsfw)

[http://voxelstein3d.blogspot.com/search?updated-
max=2014-11-...](http://voxelstein3d.blogspot.com/search?updated-
max=2014-11-07T19:56:00-08:00&max-results=1)

~~~
FrankenPC
I tried the game for a few minutes. There's a wall in one room with both
Hitler and George W. Bush on it. What does that mean exactly? It could go
either way dependent on the authors core beliefs. I'm going with snark. After
all, the game is about the good guy wacking the bad Nazis.

~~~
stevenh
It could be related to this:
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworld...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworldwar)

~~~
FrankenPC
HA! I had completely forgotten about that familial link.

------
pubby
What's the status on this project? Last release was in 2008, but the dev blog
is still being worked on?

------
jere
I just saw this posted the other day, which you may find relevant:

[http://jams.gamejolt.io/indiesvspewdiepie/games/super-
wolfen...](http://jams.gamejolt.io/indiesvspewdiepie/games/super-wolfenstein-
hd-now-with-realistic-physics/39194)

[http://gfycat.com/MixedSpotlessBluefish](http://gfycat.com/MixedSpotlessBluefish)

------
Yuioup
No Linux version?

~~~
pygy_
The game is built on top of a Windows-only engine, written by Ken Silverman,
the lead coder of Duke Nukem 3D.

~~~
joakleaf
Correction: Ken Silverman was the developer of the Build engine.

Build was the engine used by Duke Nukem 3D and a bunch of other games from the
last half of the 90s. He wasn't the lead developer of Duke Nukem 3D. He
licensed his engine to 3D Realms (which developed Duke 3D).

------
agumonkey
Rarely a 'remake' feels adding details without compromising the original
groove.

